# The difference between Argentine and Chacoan B & W Tegus.



## Tegunation (Dec 7, 2017)

I been reading alot online and I have noticed alot of people are saying they have Argentine tegu black and white tegus but after seeing pictures they really have Chacoan black and white tegus. People don't understand people think all black and whites are the same. I know the difference just by looking or holding a tegu but for others it will probably be harder to tell theres a differance. I'd like to know how you guys tell the difference? shoot me some ways that helps you guys tell the difference that way it can help others understand the tegu origin. Thank you Follow us on IG @Tegunation


----------

